# Empire Working Dog Club



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Is anyone here a member of the Empire Working Dog Club? It seems like this is one of the IPO/SchH clubs nearest to me in Central New York, and I see that the training director is Debbie Zappia - I have seen her name come up in these forums a few times, and always with very good things said about her!

Also, I saw an older post saying that it's typical to have to drive a few hours to get to your IPO or SchH club. How does that work - how often do you and your dog go to the club location to train? And then do you just do other training on your own in between trips?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Deb Zappia is the trainer I recommended to you weeks ago.

There are many members on the board. There are several members that live in Syracuse also. All great people.

It would be best to send an email to Trish or Jamie and they can explain details to you.
Welcome


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Deb Zappia is the trainer I recommended to you weeks ago.
> 
> There are many members on the board. There are several members that live in Syracuse also. All great people.
> 
> ...


That's right, I couldn't remember exactly who or when, but I remembered her being mentioned a few times. Everyone seems to have great things to say about her.

Thanks, I'll send them an email some time for more info about training for IPO. This wouldn't be for Maya, but I think I'd like my next GSD a couple of years down the road to be a working line dog, and am just trying to do my research about how I would go about getting the training.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

why not start with Maya? You can learn the obedience and tracking. Have you been to a trial before? Or training? Ask about watching either.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Maya is American show line - it hadn't occurred to me to consider IPO with her, although I do plan on trying our hand (paw?) at different things like competition obedience and nosework and such, see what might suit us. We've been taking classes at the Syracuse Obedience Training Club. 

I have never even owned a dog before Maya, so this is all brand new to me, but I am really enjoying learning about the possibilities. As you said, I can try to touch base with the EWDC, and then see about watching their next trial to get a better idea of how it all works in person. 

You think I could even start learning the ropes of IPO with Miss Maya rather than a working line GSD down the road?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

why not? Deb is phenomenal. She may not be suited for protection (have her evaluated) but no reason she couldn't be your learning dog for obedience and tracking. The OB and TR are very different than AKC.

I typically go for a lesson every 3 weeks either in OB or TR. There are weekends for protection training and then club training days as well.


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> why not? Deb is phenomenal. She may not be suited for protection (have her evaluated) but no reason she couldn't be your learning dog for obedience and tracking. The OB and TR are very different than AKC.
> 
> I typically go for a lesson every 3 weeks either in OB or TR. There are weekends for protection training and then club training days as well.


Wow, I didn't even think of that as an option. That sounds great! Maya and I can learn together. And then if I ever do end up with a WL GSD pup, at least I'll have a better handle on part of what to expect with the training.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Talk to Jamie and Trish about the club and talk to Deb about training.

Just an fyi...I watched a Lab do a BH there last year. He was a crowd favorite.


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Talk to Jamie and Trish about the club and talk to Deb about training.
> 
> Just an fyi...I watched a Lab do a BH there last year. He was a crowd favorite.


I'd love to see that! I like seeing atypical animals perform in sports. There was a famous Clydesdale horse known for jumping awhile back (though sadly I never got to see. I bet it was a sight!)

Good luck with Maya! I bet she'll love the obedience work and you'll make some great friends.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

How often: Once a week jus about. 3 hours each way. They start tracking anywhere from7 am to 8;30 am. 7 am is a killer for me. They may or may not do protection. It's a long drive down a 2 lane mountain road. Friday nights are early nights for me and Saturday leaves me trashed Sunday.


----------

